# Australian Bushmaster initial review



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I've been waiting for some time now for Showcasemodel's Bushmaster to be released.

The injection plastic model kit of the Australian Bushmaster PMV became available last week and since before I got back into making sci-fi and figure models I was a military aircraft and armour modeller I was keen to obtain it. 

The Bushmaster is basically an infantry carrier or battle field taxi used by the Australian, Netherland, Danish and British armies.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Bushmaster/BushmasterBox1.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Bushmaster/BushmasterBox2.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Bushmaster/BMInsideBox..jpg

The model kit is fully detailed inside and out and is 1/35 scale. No figures are provided but there are 3 machine guns. Doors and ports can be left open except for the "bonnet". Detail is fine with the gray molded palstic but a little flash on a few parts. Both decals and photo-etch parts are included.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Bushmaster/BMSprues1.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Bushmaster/BMSprues2.jpg

The hull as anti-skid molded on.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Bushmaster/MBHullBody.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Bushmaster/BMHullCU.jpg

The plans provided are state of the art. I'll check their accuracy as I make the model. They have paint instructions included for specific parts.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Bushmaster/BMPlans.jpg

Overall I'm very happy with my Bushmaster kitand am looking forward to building it after I source some figures to go with it. Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like an interesting kit. Lots of detail. How much did it cost?

James


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It was AUD$59.95 plus postage at http://www.showcasemodelsaustralia.com.au/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the obvious question here is - does it come with an emu?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't seen an emu on the sprues.

In my search for suitable figures I have found a 1/35 kangaroo from legend but no emu yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

False advertising on the cover!! :lol:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Artistic license I guess.


----------

